# Do your cats like snow?



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

For those of you who take your cats outdoors on a leash, do they like snow or do they prefer to stay inside when it's cold??

Reason I'm asking, I was going through my photos and came across this one. It was the beginning of a blizzard that we had a few years ago. The snow as so high in the drifts that when I rode my horse, my feet dragged in the snow. Boy was that horse MAD that I made him go out in that snow and wind but hey, had to get a gallon of milk from my sister to feed my baby goats. Lol. 

Anywho, here's the photo that made me think of that question. This cat had never seen snow before... HER name is Panther by the way. 










I had the door open taking photos of the snow falling and she stepped one paw out in it and then picked it right back up and she just had to investigate. Since I had the camera I snapped a quick shot and grabbed her.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Whenever we've had snow I've offered to let the kitties out a few-at-a-time to explore. Some think it is interesting, others think it is disgusting and look at me as if they expect ME to make it stop. Yeah. I _wish_ I had that power!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen likes to look at the snow. She says it's pretty, but doesn't like to be out in it.
She doesn't like to stay out for very long when it's cold. I think she wants to keep her little hands and feet warm.  
rcat


----------



## pg0314 (Jul 24, 2005)

I took mine out a couple times to check out the snow. She was a little unsure at first but then didn't seem to mind it. I don't think she'd like to be out when it was actually snowing, though. It would probably freak her out.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Great picture, I like the black on white. 8)


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Elfie used to run and leap and chase snowflakes as they fell from the sky when he was younger. Now I think snow has just become a hindrance for him when he goes on his daily patrols of the yard. 

Magneto is afraid of it if it's too deep, and doesn't really like being out in the cold at all.


----------



## Monastelar (Feb 24, 2009)

well Canela looks the snow and smell it but nothing more. Jaspe, hates the snow he prefers the sun and good weather.
i don´t know but my cats are so different... and when is snowing here canela or jaspe are interesting in the snow!! :?


----------



## whiteghost (Apr 24, 2005)

Thankyou for the comments on my photo. I had it as desktop background for the longest time. Lol.


----------

